# Pregnancy and going to the Zoo



## Kerry T (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi I am 19 weeks pregnant and was just wondering if it was safe going to the zoo.  As I was a bit concerned as someone told me I shouldn't go near sheep whilst pregnant (don't know if that is true or not) so just wanted to make sure.

Kind Regards

Kerry


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,  There's no reason why you shouldn't be able to go to the zoo.  Going near sheep in lambing season can produce a virus, but you have to really up close to them, and virtually delivering the lamb.

Have a good time xx


----------



## Kerry T (Oct 1, 2004)

Thank you very much for the reply, I can try and stop being paranoid now  

Kerry

x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Good, relax and enjoy yourself!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

